# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Bok curke

## Jolica30

Bok curke, evo i mene na ovoj temi. U zadnje vrijeme jako puno razmišljamo o posvojenju pa sam odlučila otvoriti temu da mi pomognete sve vi koje ste već prošle postupak posvojenja ili ste još u tome. Ja i suprug smo bili u MPO i sad idemo na zadnji postupak. Nakon toga će odluka vjerojatno biti da stajemo sa MPO i idemo se boriti sa papirologijom za posvajanje. Mene zanima dali ste prije svega išle u školicu za posvojitelje ili? Kako ste se organizirale sa školicom ako je nema u vašem gradu? Zanima me što vam je bio prvi korak u tome? Dali je problem ako živimo u kući sa muževim roditeljima-imamo svoj kat posebno. Dali je problem kada dođu u provjeru stana što nemamo posebnu sobu za dijete? Imamo jednu koja bi se eventualno dala preurediti u dječju. Moj suprug se lijeći dugi niz godina nažalost kod psihijatra, radno je sposoban i sve ali dali bi to isto mogao biti problem? I ono zadnje koje su šanse da dobijemo manje dijete do eventualno 2-3 godine? Malo sam odužila ali eto imam milijun pitanja  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Truljo

Prvo, pa muško  :Smile: 
1. Razgovor sa soc. radnikom i predavanje molbe/zahtjeva za obradu kao potencijalnih posvojitelja u czss u svom gradu
2. Kad obavite obradu (predavanje raznih papira i razgovori-testiranja s psihologom) čekate rješenje o podobnosti
3. Što se tiče škole za posvojitelje, informacije će vam dati u czss (kad smo mi prošli obradu škola nije bila obavezna)
5. Suživot sa roditeljima nije problem, dapače prednost zbog moguče pomoći oko djece
6. Mi smo našu sobu počeli preuređivati tek kad smo upoznali djecu tako da ni to nije problem (bar nama)
7. Sve počinje i završava u czss, tj. sa soc. radnikom koji vas vodi kao potencijalne posvojitelje, što se tiče suprugove terapije biti otvoreni u razgovoru s njim jer ionako prilažete papire od doktora opče prakse  o vašem zdravstvenom stanju. Ako je poslovno sposoban onda je po meni sposoban i za ostalo.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala Truljo  :Smile:

----------

